# Cory breeding



## Courtney

I was wondering, can a Green cory and a bronze cory cat breed and have babies( well eggs) cause my bronze boy is trying to mate with my green female...


----------



## Damon

I'm assuming you mean a bronze C. Aenus and a green C. Aenus. If thats the case then yes as they are both the same species. If it is a peru green then maybe but I doubt it. You'd have to ask Fishnut.


----------



## Fishnut2

Green and bronze are often used to describe the same fish. If they are both Aeneus, they can and will interbreed. My guess is that if the colors on the 2 fish are different, the green one is probably a Brochis Splendens. Exporters mislabel this fish, in order to sell more of them. They often sell as Emerald green cories...or Emerald green hi-fin cories. Brochis look/act/ and breed just like cories...but are a seperate species. The main difference is the armor plating on the scales...and the shape of the nose. Wish I had pics to show you. You can view some pics at: http://www.planetcatfish.com I currently have both types of fish, but my camera is broke


----------



## Courtney

the pictures of the C.Aeneus looks like my male and female...so is she just a bronze too, or is she a green? oh she is acting weird, she is swimming ( horizontal i think it is, up and down ways) and rubbing her belly on the glass, then goes off and digs comes back to the glass again..( my fish have been digging, lost my albino cory tonight  , and im not sure why they are digging...)


----------



## Fishnut2

Hi Courtney,
The digging is the cories looking for food. This is totally normal activity. If the female is swimming up and down the glass alone, that is normal activity too. They will shoot to the top occasionally, to grap some surface air. If the male is swimming with her, following her every move, and trying to stay in front of her...that is him courting her. Check out my video to see the difference: http://fishnut2.com/BarbatusSpawns.mpg


----------



## Courtney

They are Scratching their sides all over the gravel... but i dont see anything on them


----------



## Damon

Cories will go up the sides of a tankwall cleaning a spot for depositing eggs. If the male isn't with her in the classic "t" formation, she will not be spawning...........yet.


----------



## grewalsb

I only have three cories. One albino and one peppered C. aeneus and one panda cory. Is it normal for the albino and peppered cories to breed if they are the same species?? I already have eggs everywhere and know they are cory eggs since I witnessed the peppered cory laying them.


----------



## Damon

Peppered cories are not C. Aenus but rather C. Palaetus. I don't believe they can breed together.


----------



## grewalsb

Well, it has to be the peppered and albino cories mating since the panda definitely isn't the same species. Is this weird?


----------



## Lexus

peppered and albino arnt the same species


----------



## Damon

They may try to mate, but I don't see viable eggs in your future.


----------



## mrpotato

when you guys say they're not the same species, are you referring the family they're under or based off the genus name?


----------



## Fishnut2

I always get this confused...but I believe the genus name is Corydora, and the species name is Aeneus. In Grewalsb"s case, the peppered corie is a Paleatus. The albino could be a Paleatus as well. Albinoism is common in both Aeneus and Paleatus. A good pic would help to ID your fish. Courtney, good pics would help ID your fish as well.


----------



## Cory Lover

Hi,

My Bronze Cories (sometimes my Peppered) go up and down the tank whiskering each other like crazy! Mine might have bred in the night before, but when I get up they would be eaten already so I don't really know.

Cory Lover


----------



## Fishnut2

Cory Lover,
Click on my video clip listed above. It shows everything you need to know about breeding cories. It shows them conditioning on blackworms...courting each other...the T-position...female carrying eggs...and egg release on the glass. It also shows 2 groups of Barbatus spawning at the same time, in adjacent tanks! It shows it all, but you kinda have to know what you're looking for.


----------

